# Regressing



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>OK I am going to start regressing next spring, and I believe that I understand the basics.

Good for you.

>I also know that bees are bees and are going to do what they want.

Always true.

>And that different years produce different results.

And different bees in the same year.

>That said just a few questions. Can a hive be regressed down to 4.9 in one year?

I admit, I cheat. I wax coated PermaComb and I can regress them in one STEP. But I have also done it with just natural drawn comb in less than one year. But as you say, it's really up to the bees.

>When you shake them out are they in one deep like a split or do you use 2 deeps.

I started some packages on top bars and on foundationless frames and on 4.9mm starter strips. I've also done shake downs. It's up to you. I try to give the brood to another hive so it doesn't get wasted and just do the shakedown like a package.

>How many times replacing the foundation to get to 4.9ish size?

As few as two. As many as three.

>Can you use small cell brood frames and still use large cell in the honey supers?

You can, but you'll probably need to use an excluder. I don't use an excluder. How about natural cell size everywhere and they will just MAKE larger cells in the supers.









>If no to the last question how to get durable small cell honey super frames when no one sells foundation?

Not sure what you mean by "no one sells foundation". Dadant sells plastic foundation (which I would NOT use with large cell bees for regression) and they sell wax (which I assume is what you're going to use for regression?) Not to mention you could use blank starrter strips or foundationless frames.

>I use mostly shallows with a few meds for honey supers. Has anyone seen a drop in mite counts by regression only?

I have. I think you'll see significant drops when you hit around the 4.9mm size.

>I am planning on using FGMO starting this fall. I was just curious. Thanks all.

I used straight FGMO while regressing.


----------

